
Raspberry pi Zero and USB 3G internet and XMPP = awesome IoT device - albert007_d
http://albert-david.blogspot.com/2016/09/rbox-raspberry-pi-zero-usb-3g-internet.html
======
hak8or
Does anyone have any suggestions for cheap 3g and up modules? For 2g I can get
a module off aliexpress that has 2g, GPS, and Bluetooth with a uart based
interface for less than 15 bucks not including the antennas. For 3g, sadly I
couldn't find anything anywhere near that price range and instead what I found
was usually in the 40$ and up area.

In the USA, tmobile will be shutting down 2g in I think 2020, which is not
that far off. Hence me wanting to get on 3g ASAP, but all solutions seem
ridiculously expensive.

I haven't looked as 3g USB do goes in the past, they seem to be sub twenty
dollars, but there is no way I am having my little micro with 8kb of ram run
an entire host USB stack with enough resources left over for my code.

~~~
albert007_d
Here in Germany(or in India), its easy to find Huawei-E173 in the price range
of 15 to 20 dollars, most of the time i just collect all those used
usb-3g-sticks from ebay for a throwaway price of 4-8 dollars.

------
fakir
Have you seen [http://Starterkit.att.com](http://Starterkit.att.com) ?

Would it be of value if the cellular shield was sold on its own separately ?

~~~
albert007_d
not sure what is the monthly pricing of this developer sim card. Here in
Germany, i use fonic/congstar prepaid sim cards from the super market for
10euro's which comes with 10euro balance. These prepaid sim card's have a data
plan of 100MB/30days for just 2Euros. In my xmpp based raspi-IoT solution
100MB per month is sufficient - hence my running cost of this IoT setup is
around 2Euros/month.

